# Book



## DoubleD1996! (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't know if anyone here is an avid reader, but I'm working on a mini series on Amazon called, Destined Groom. It's a psychological thriller and will be released in short excerpts of about 3000 words.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B3Q67D1M/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jaizei (Jun 10, 2022)

Will there be an audiobook/podcast version?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2022)

I sent for a free sample. Kindle is my reader of choice, and if I like the sample I'll buy Destined Groom Love is Blind.


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Jun 10, 2022)

jaizei said:


> Will there be an audiobook/podcast version?


Hmmmm.


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Jun 10, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I sent for a free sample. Kindle is my reader of choice, and if I like the sample I'll buy Destined Groom Love is Blind.


Greatly appreciate


----------

